# Sad but trying



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

I have been a member for years,just never posted a lot due to time issues and my having health issues. We love all things halloween as her birthday is 10/29. Unfortunately I lost my wife of 29 years January 21st 2016. She was my absolute everything. As this would have been her 50th birthday and our 34th halloween together I really want this season to be a memorial to her. I want to do a harvester scene along with our normal stuff. I plan a separate area for her ininflatable.I am not a fan but she loved having some cute to play against the scary. If any of you great folks have any ideas could you please share them with me. I am particularly iinterested in a prop called the Harvester. Thank You all?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Condolences halo. Sounds like she left you too soon but good to hear you're doing a memorial this year. 

Inflatables are great. The older I get the more I love them. Just plug it in & instant decoration!! They're also addictive. They're like potato chips, you can't have just one!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, halo. I think it's wonderful that you are planning a_ special_ Halloween in her memory!

The Harvester is a great prop~we have one. He's very creepy; good voice and sayings..not the run of
the mill moaning. Happy harvester hunting!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

So sorry. I'm sure she would have wanted you to continue the tradition as hard as it is right now. Very nice that you are planning a memorial display in her memory. Other than hay bales, corn stalks, maybe a bunch of lighted jacks, maybe you could carve one with her name and year or something that she would really like with red fire and ice lighting on the Harvester. Just a thought.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What a lovely idea and I can tell you loved her a lot. My heart goes out to you. I'm sure she would love that you wanted to keep her memory alive in this way. 

We have local farms that will sell dried cornstalks closer to halloween along with other produce. If you can use cornstalks that would be a great beginning to go along with the scarecrow prop. Not sure if you are in an area where they sell cornstalks but if you do, you might check in advance with them to verify a source closer to halloween and see when they would be available. Pumpkin lots also get cornstalks in and if they don't sell the stalks maybe they could tell you where they get theirs. 

If you want to do a fun, not really scary halloween theme to go along with your Harvester prop (love that one btw) and I think iin keeping with your wife's wanting to set up for the younger kids, check out this thread posted by Skelly215. Maybe you could grab some ideas from it. I'd suggest naming the stand for her maybe and go from there.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/86160-our-creepy-farm-setup.html

Stay in touch with us when you can and we'd love to see photos of your set up later in the year. If you want to make some props, I know people here can help with anything you might have in mind. I'm glad you thought to come here and post.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Condolences halo. Sounds like she left you too soon but good to hear you're doing a memorial this year.
> 
> Inflatables are great. The older I get the more I love them. Just plug it in & instant decoration!! They're also addictive. They're like potato chips, you can't have just one!!


Thank you, we always battled about what went where. Haven't been able to put much out for years but I am gonna do it right this year


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you so much, she was my whole life since I was 18. My plan is hay bales corn stalks. A pumpkin rot the harvester and tons of other stuff around the yard.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you Chloe, my plan is to spell her name out with individual jols for each letter.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW it looks like there's a Michael's craft store in Paducah and a Hobby Lobby. Don't know if your wife and you have shopped there but thought I'd mention some shopping options for you--my Husband would have no idea where to go for things like this  . Both stores sell carvable pumpkins if you want to go the faux pumpkin route and still carve your own to keep for years; Michaels has their own brand and Hobby Lobby carries Funkins. Some differences in carving each kind which has been discussed on the forum. Most people like one or the other better. Michaels has online coupons all the time, generally usable for non-sale items, so if you think you might want to go the faux route try to take advantage of the coupon on those items before they put the pumpkins on sale. Sometimes the coupons can be a better deal (40-50% off) than their initial sale price once they start pushing halloween items as featured. As you get closer to halloween things will get marked down but you'll end up doing more last minute preparation. A few days before halloween they typically drop the prices on the pumpkins quite a bit. Same will be true of Hobby Lobby although Hobby Lobby's online coupon is always 40% off one item unless on sale. They routinely rotate departments that go 50% off retail price each week unless it's the current holiday and then it's more like Michaels where it's the published price I believe. HL will also at some point after halloween start marking down their Funkins. Their markdowns typically are something like 60-80% as the weeks go out. Doesn't help for before halloween but great if you want to add for next year.

Other stores I typically shop at that I see in your area would be Big Lots and Dollar Tree. There are threads for all 4 of these stores in the General Discussion area of the forum where you can see the items they will be carrying this year as people post photos. Nice way to shop to see what you want without going there unnecessarily. I'm sure all three places will be selling crows that would fit in with your Harvester theme. And Dollar Tree would probably be the best place $wise to look for fake fruit for a produce stand. They always carry small black crows for $1 and small carvable pumpkins as well.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you Chloe, my plan is to spell her name out with individual jols for each letter. My first thought was to post here. Everyone here is so nice and supportive and never judgemental. You guys are always so encouraging to us new at building props. Couldn't ask for a better bunch of folks


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

I have always wanted to try the craft pumpkins but was nervous about my curving skills


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just like a real pumpkin mostly except not all the goop and seeds to clean out!

I usually draw my design on the pumpkin, push a pencil tip or construction nail (will go all the way in if you're careful so making the path a bit easier to carve) into the pumpkin to make small holes along the draw line so I know where to keep making the cut, and then just like with a real pumpkin be careful when using the tool to cut into the pumpkin. Go slow and don't be in a rush. You will get pumpkin dust instead of juicy liquid so do it outside or on paper to collect the residue.

Since it would be your first time, you might want to go on YouTube and search for "Funkin carving" and watch a few videos with tips before starting. I don't cut the top on mine and prefer to make the hole on the bottom instead to insert lights. Sometimes you don't have to do either depending on your cut out design and access to the inside. If you do decide to carve the top to make it removable, like with a real pumpkin carve into it at an angle so it doesn't fall straight down into the pumpkin over time.

BTW if you really don't feel comfortable about cutting them out you could always paint them. People here could recommend what kind of paint to use, that or the store employees can probably tell you.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Spookiest I an going to Michael's and hobby lobby tomorrow. We always made wreaths and things foot everybody except us so I think I may do that as well. Definitely getting the pumpkins. Thank you the ideas


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've used Xacto knifes to cut into mine since I didn't have a dremel back then. But if you have one here's a link to one guy's tutorial using one to carve with. Probably safer and faster method with a nice finish.


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that halo. But I think you will do her proud with decorating it up.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Good luck with the revamping. I have a Harvester prop (new, just the box was somewhat messed up when purchased, so I took it out solely to try it) among the many items that I have been wanting to sell, so please message me if you are interested in it. This post shows the item: http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...es-free-shipping-post1824886.html#post1824886


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry about your loss. 
Awesome that you're doing this in memory of her. 
I was at Hobby Lobby Saturday and all Fall items where 40% off. Not sure how their sales run, but they always have awesome stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my father coming up on 2 years ago now. i had to retire his zombie outfit last year. its tough but just remember why she loved the holiday and the JOL's in her name is a great idea. Doing the foam ones will make it to where you will always have that to put out for years to come.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my first husband in early October 2000 and the season was really hard for the next few years. Last winter I lost his mother and just last week her fiance of twenty-some years passed away too. There's was the house all the kids wanted to visit as they went overboard on the candy just to see the kids faces light-up. 

Last month I lost my grandmother after a battle with cancer and although she never decorated much, she always made sure she had candy for the handful of kids that lived around her. While looking for some pictures after she passed, I found a beaded pumpkin I had made her from a kit my first husband's aunt had bought me after his death to "keep my mind occupied." I had long since forgotten about it and found it amazing how one little beaded pumpkin brought a smile to my face twice during times of grief.

The main thing is to enjoy the season even though it will be hard. It sounds as though your wife would have wanted that. I'm planning on putting mini pumpkins on my in-laws graves and putting a fall bouquet with purple (her favorite color) in it on grandma's grave for what would have been her 90th birthday in mid-October. I will miss them all but the thing that bothers me the most is that my little girl is too young to remember any of them.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

You are so sweet to honor her memory in a way that will make her smile down on you, even if no one but us "gets it."


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

50 is way too young :-(

amk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you... I think it is wonderful you are doing a area in her memory.... hugs to you!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My heart goes out to you ... losing your partner must be the hardest thing and so difficult to continue without them by your side ... this tribute will be amazing !
She would have wanted you to continue with something you both enjoyed and shared.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Halo, I am so sorry for your loss. I think it's wonderful that you are going to continue with the tradition in her memory and honor. I really love the idea of carving her name out in jack-o-lanterns. I hope you keep us updated with progress pictures leading up to the big day.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences Halo, so sweet of you to celebrate in her honor.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't imagine how lost I would be without my wife. The mere fact that you are planning a display this year is amazingly strong to me. I don't know if I could. We have been together 25 years last march. Good on you for carrying on and doing things like she would want.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am so, so sorry halo...sending hugs...

I agree with the others about the idea of spelling her name in pumpkins in tribute in the display...it is just beautiful and I would think she would absolutely love it. I'm sure she'd be happy to know her inflatables will be up, too! As for the Harvester idea, I have always loved spooky harvest scenes, so it sounds like your ideas will be fantastic!

As for carving fake pumpkins, I usually use an exacto knife and those pumpkin carving knives that come in carving kits. This year, I got a versatool that has different tips that heat up that I can carve with, too, though I have not tried this, yet. Hot knives and dremels also work. I always prefer the small knives because I have more control than I would with something like dremel. If the edges look rough after i'm done carving, I take the exacto knife and carefully shave bumpy areas...a little sand paper can help, too, to smooth larger cut areas. I would make your first cut on the bottom for your light entrance (or wherever you intend it to be)...that way you can get a little practice on how it works before you start cutting out the design on the face of the pumpkin.

Again, you can always paint them, too, though...real or fake...if you are worried about the cutting. I hand paint little pumpkins for my Grandparents, my aunt and my godfather every single year and take them to their graves. My Grandpa was big on Halloween and holidays, so when he passed, that Halloween was near impossible for me to participate in, though I did because he'd want me to. Painting his pumpkin was the hardest, since he always helped me seal the other painted pumpkins for years. Though it was hard, I knew he would want me to and he'd love his own pumpkin that I painted for him. That thought alone really helped. I hope knowing how happy your wife would be about what you are doing for her will help you through the season, as well. More hugs!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Get yourself a hot knife at Michaels or online, it helps greatly with carving the fake pumpkins. Get a couple of extra tips & that thing will cut through the foam like hot buttah!

This time of year they have them right there with the fake pumpkins. If they don't just ask, it might be in the wooden stuff aisle. They're also sold as a wood burning kit & the Exacto blade is an option on it.

https://www.michaels.com/walnut-hollow-professional-hotknife/10389558.html

https://www.amazon.com/Walnut-Hollow-Professional-Cutting-Stencils/dp/B003GXF4EK


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To add to RCIAG's links, this is the one I have that I will try this year for pumpkins: http://www.michaels.com/walnut-hollow-creative-versa-tool/10327706.html

It has the hot knife tips and many other tips for other uses.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's the one I have except I couldn't remember the name "versa tool" to google it.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry for your loss bud that pumpkin idea sounds like a great idea. What was her inflatable of?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, halo. I am sure that anything you do in remembrance will be perfect.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Halo, what a lovely tribute to a very special lady. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

hallo any update did you get the pumpkins?


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I think your set up this year will look great and the tribute is a nice thing as well hope all turns out ok buddy.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Halo, I'm sorry for the passing of your wife. When you are with the love of your life, no matter how long, its never long enough. I love the idea of doing a memorial for her.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

I would like to apologize for my delay in posting, my job sent me out of town for a few days and I didn't take my tablet. I would like to thank everyone for the ideas. They are wonderful and will be usedto the best of my abilities. More importantly your condolences and so kind posts have literally brought me to tears. And Slash my friend you are one hell of a human being. The out pouring off kind news from you all has been the single best thing that has happened to me since I lost my wife. Mere words cannot express the gratitude I have for you all. Thank You and I can only hope one day to repay this kindness 10 fold. Halo


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank You for that, if it lasted forever it would never be enough. Crazy as it sounds Halloween and all the horror stuff we loved and still love is all the comfort I find. You folks have been the best thing in the world for me.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> So sorry for your loss. I lost my first husband in early October 2000 and the season was really hard for the next few years. Last winter I lost his mother and just last week her fiance of twenty-some years passed away too. There's was the house all the kids wanted to visit as they went overboard on the candy just to see the kids faces light-up.
> 
> Last month I lost my grandmother after a battle with cancer and although she never decorated much, she always made sure she had candy for the handful of kids that lived around her. While looking for some pictures after she passed, I found a beaded pumpkin I had made her from a kit my first husband's aunt had bought me after his death to "keep my mind occupied." I had long since forgotten about it and found it amazing how one little beaded pumpkin brought a smile to my face twice during times of grief.
> 
> The main thing is to enjoy the season even though it will be hard. It sounds as though your wife would have wanted that. I'm planning on putting mini pumpkins on my in-laws graves and putting a fall bouquet with purple (her favorite color) in it on grandma's grave for what would have been her 90th birthday in mid-October. I will miss them all but the thing that bothers me the most is that my little girl is too young to remember any of them.


Oh bless you, there is nothing like losing the ones you love. A pain that cannot be explained.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Well thanks to you folks I went to Michael's. I asked the salesman about the pumpkins and explained to him what my plan was and he gave me a 50% off coupon. How in the world have I not done this before. Thanks to you guys I think I can do this. You have brightened my day, hell my whole life. I have tons of horror stuff that I am going to post. I actually have a goal to accomplish. All this is due to you kind people!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

So, sorry for your loss. I think having a memorial is a wonderful idea and tribute. My mother in law passed this February and I lost my mother to cancer in April. I also deal with chronic pain issues so I know how draining that can be. If you ever need to talk or just vent shoot me a message. Good luck with your tribute.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

So I have an idea, I found these half pumpkins that I thought could carve her name into and light them from the inside with led strips. I thought I could attach these to foam core and carve the extra off. I would use PVC pipe and rebar to secure it in the yard. Do you think it would work? It is really windy here in October and I definitely don't want it to blow away.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

halo666fear said:


> So I have an idea, I found these half pumpkins that I thought could carve her name into and light them from the inside with led strips. I thought I could attach these to foam core and carve the extra off. I would use PVC pipe and rebar to secure it in the yard. Do you think it would work? It is really windy here in October and I definitely don't want it to blow away.


It sounds like it would work. It's super windy here, too, in the fall. I have to rebar/pvc all my props and it works really well!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry. I'm sure she would have wanted you to continue the tradition that both did for so many years....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halo666fear said:


> ...And Slash my friend you are one hell of a human being.


No offense meant in the slighest to either yourself or slash, but donations are coming from _many_ fantastic folks besides slash (who has also given and certainly does deserve a portion of the credit) to fund the cost of whatever items are going to be sent to you by myself (Harvester being among them, if that part has not yet been mentioned, so I urge you not to buy one in the meantime). I never asked to be put in charge of accepting the funds, not that I am complaining per se, but I have often been left out of the loop, not knowing what has been said or to whom, which can be frustrating at points.


Members of the forum who intend to donate via PayPal, please read: Referring back to the previous part about not knowing who has been contacted and what the details are that are going around at the moment, I am going to put this out there. The collection will run until the end of this upcoming week (Friday, 8/5), then items will be shipped soon after, along with a card acknowledging all who have given. If anyone would like to do otherwise, or send donations at a later point, I would urge you to contact slash, as I will not have time to run things after the aforementioned date. Thank you. Public service announcement over


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

The wonderful spirit of this Halloween community is why I love this forum!

Kudos to all who contributed! Huge props to both slash, who had the idea of the gift and organized the member funding, and Garthgoyle, who offered up the Harvester, is dealing with funding and shipping of gifts!!! 

Halo, I am all looking forward to seeing your tribute display


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

halo666fear said:


> So I have an idea, I found these half pumpkins that I thought could carve her name into and light them from the inside with led strips. I thought I could attach these to foam core and carve the extra off. I would use PVC pipe and rebar to secure it in the yard. Do you think it would work? It is really windy here in October and I definitely don't want it to blow away.


I'd suggest adding the lighting around the circumferance of the inside pumpkin so the lighting is uniform and hidden. PVC slipped over rebar is the way to go for windy areas.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well said, punkineater! The members of this forum are the best!! Thank you to slash and Garthgoyle for getting this all together for halo, and high fives to all who chipped in and, also, to those here, in this thread, who are offering ideas and being caring!!

halo, I too, cannot wait to see what you do with your display and truly hope you enjoy the Harvester!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't tell you how terribly sorry I am for the loss of your wife. I think your idea to honor her and keep up a tradition she loved is a wonderful idea. It is a lovely tribute to her, holiday, and community she loved.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.I
I did a sleepy hollow them last year it was so fun im doing it again
good luck.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> No offense meant in the slighest to either yourself or slash, but donations are coming from _many_ fantastic folks besides slash (who has also given and certainly does deserve a portion of the credit) to fund the cost of whatever items are going to be sent to you by myself (Harvester being among them, if that part has not yet been mentioned, so I urge you not to buy one in the meantime). I never asked to be put in charge of accepting the funds, not that I am complaining per se, but I have often been left out of the loop, not knowing what has been said or to whom, which can be frustrating at points.
> 
> 
> Members of the forum who intend to donate via PayPal, please read: Referring back to the previous part about not knowing who has been contacted and what the details are that are going around at the moment, I am going to put this out there. The collection will run until the end of this upcoming week (Friday, 8/5), then items will be shipped soon after, along with a card acknowledging all who have given. If anyone would like to do otherwise, or send donations at a later point, I would urge you to contact slash, as I will not have time to run things after the aforementioned date. Thank you. Public service announcement over


I honestly can't express my gratitude and quiet frankly it is overwhelming. I haven't in my life seen such an outpouring of kindness. This forum has kept my head above water even when I couldn't. Thank You all so very much.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Well things are falling in to place, I have found corn stalks for free from a neighbor that has a ton of corn out and hay bales cheap from a friend of the family. I cannot explain how focusing and planning this out has helped me. This has been a god send. The people of this forum are an example of the best we have to offer. There are no words I have to explain how much this means to me or how this has lifted my spirits. Not to get to mushy or sentimental but I have always had a hard time reaching out for help or expressing myself to people and I honestly can say I wish I had done it sooner. I think these last 6 months might have been easier had I done this when I first thought of it. Thank You all so very very much. You will never know how much your words and acts of kindness have helped. Halo


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Well everything is kind of falling in to place,as I live in a duplex and have small a small yard I have been struggling to figure out placement. Well my 70 year old neighbor who was great friends with my wife told me I could use as much of her yard as I needed! Game on ! I will post pics of my layout later this week after I figure posting pics out a little better. Thank you all for your help,tips gifts and kindness. None of this would have been possible without you especially Slash. Thank You brother.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

that sounds great buddy nice of your neighbor to offer, thanks to everyone who helped out and contributed as well, we all want to see pics of the yard hope it look amazing this year and memorable


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Best wishes for an awesome celebration! I hope it helps!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Greenwick said:


> Best wishes for an awesome celebration! I hope it helps!


Thank you, the folks on this forum have brought a true smile and happiness. That's something I haven't felt in 6 months.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Any news on the items that were shipped to you, halo666fear? I am sure that the members who donated (thank you again to all who did) would appreciate seeing what their money went towards. Also, if you have received just one box, there is still another package on the way.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Glad to see you're progressing with the process of living, halo666fear, instead of mouldering along with those who've passed on.
It's the greatest gift we can give to those who loved us, once they're no longer here.

I'll raise a cup to ya'.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugly Joe said:


> Glad to see you're progressing with the process of living, halo666fear, instead of mouldering along with those who've passed on.
> It's the greatest gift we can give to those who loved us, once they're no longer here.
> 
> I'll raise a cup to ya'.


Thank you sir


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

Halo, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

I have received a big ole box of Halloween awesomeness in the mail! I have the pics of the full unveiling and will post them later tonight. I want to thank everyone and it is a huge list so here it goes: Slash , Garthgoyle , Ghost of Spookie., RCIAG., punkineater., printersdevil., WitchyKitty., Spider Hill Prop Works , Saki. Girl , Pumpkin 5 , The Halloween Lady , spookydave , Lair Mistress , Michael Carroll , lisa48317 , booswife 02 , Therese Hansell., Halloween 71 , weeping angel , bethene ,and hallorenescene. I must say I have had many many wishes of condolences, text's and well wishes since I lost my wife January 21st 2016. I can also say no one not even family have made me truly happy like you folks have. I will also say your kindness and acts have brought tears to my ears on more than one occasion. My friend was here when I unbowed these gifts and he said man I haven't ever seen strangers do things like this before, all I could say was brother they ain't strangers. They are friends I haven't met in person yet. You people are a blessing and again i can't thank you enough. Pics soon to follow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So glad it brought you some happiness, halo666fear!! I can't wait to see your pics of everything!!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok guys maybe you can help, I am trying to upload photos and it says unable to complete due to low memory. Is this the forum or my tablet?


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

well here goes the unveiling ,






,






.






.












,






,






,






. How much butt does this kick?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome!! Thanks for posting the pics, love the loot! So happy to hear we could bring some light and joy during this sorrowful time. We are family, we are your weird, creepy, loving and giving family! <3 Therese (Trex) <3


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool stuff! All of it. I love the Harvester, he's a great looking prop and sure to be a perfect addition to your yard this year. Have you had time to delve into the pumpkin carving yet? The first one will probably be the hardest not having worked with foam pumpkins before but I'm sure it will be second nature in no time after that. BTW I thought making use of half pumpkins for your project was a great idea.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool stuff! All of it. I love the Harvester, he's a great looking prop and sure to be a perfect addition to your yard this year. Have you had time to delve into the pumpkin carving yet? The first one will probably be the hardest not having worked with foam pumpkins before but I'm sure it will be second nature in no time after that. BTW I thought making use of half pumpkins for your project was a great idea.


I am starting next week. My friends wife does crazy stuff with foam and threatened me with violence if I don't let her help.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everything looks great!!! Harvester will rock for your display, and love all the other goodies!! I'm glad you liked everything and can't wait to see what you do with it all!! I agree, we are a family here on Halloween forum! Everyone always does what they can to help someone out or cheer them up! Great group of people we have here! 

As for the low memory thing when posting pics, I haven't seen that specific message before...hmmm....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome so glad it made you smile.Love that mask.
don't know if you youtube but this fellow member has some awesome pumpkin ideas


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Well thanks to slash this prop has completed my haunted cornfield. Brother can't thank you and Garthgoyle enough. This kicks butt. Can't wait to get set up!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

I just up the skull in his hand and I think it will stay. Cheap little fire and ice light


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Harvester is pretty awesome, I've seen him in stores.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> The Harvester is pretty awesome, I've seen him in stores.


Absolutely love it ! I have wanted to do this for years. Just pumped, want to put it out now.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I am happy you were surprised by the gifts, but you need to remember something, we are not strangers, we are just strange...


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I've enjoyed the kind words all of us have given to you Halo for such a loss. To honor her is such a way is to show the love and kindness you still have in your heart for her. the time you have spent here on this post shows just how much she meant to you. By posting here, you give us a chance see how you will remember her. Continue the work you have started to show just how much you cared for her, shed the tears for the love you have for her. Never give up never quit, and when you finish with what you have begun, share it with all of us to see. You are one strong person to post on this site,I respect you for it. Well done.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Deadview said:


> I've enjoyed the kind words all of us have given to you Halo for such a loss. To honor her is such a way is to show the love and kindness you still have in your heart for her. the time you have spent here on this post shows just how much she meant to you. By posting here, you give us a chance see how you will remember her. Continue the work you have started to show just how much you cared for her, shed the tears for the love you have for her. Never give up never quit, and when you finish with what you have begun, share it with all of us to see. You are one strong person to post on this site,I respect you for it. Well done.


Thank you, this was the only place i felt I could post and feel safe about doing so. The people on this form are kind and caring. I had no idea how kind. I stalked around for years and had occasionally posted but not like now. I thank you all for allowing the time and place to allow me an opportunity as special as this. Hopefully I can be just a 10th as talented as you folks and pull this off. Your videos ,tips and posts have helped me find my way with this and I honestly couldn't do this without you.


----------



## zosob80 (Sep 5, 2012)

My condolences and prayers to you!


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

That prop and the lighting has me staring transfixed!!! Really? That's a fire and ice light? Wow!!!!

Halo, I can't wait to see your tribute haunt to your wife. Your love for her shines through every time you write about her.

And I love that we have found our people in here, our strange little family.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you so much. She truly meant and means the world to me and has since I was 18. She loved Halloween as much as me and it was part of our life year around.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss halo. From the comments I've seen from you in this thread its obvious you gave her all your love in her life and the way you are choosing to honour her this Halloween is beautiful. I wish you the best with healing and celebrating in her memory... I cannot wait the great things you create with her in mind.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

weeping angel said:


> WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> That prop and the lighting has me staring transfixed!!! Really? That's a fire and ice light? Wow!!!!
> 
> ...


Best family ever !!!!!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

well once again I am thanking slash. Brother I have no words adequate to say thank you. This mega creepy like so creepy the batteries come out cause if she activated at night I would seriously freak out!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Got my corn stalks today! I may be moving to a house with a much bigger yard and will be able to have a much larger display. Fingers crossed. Can't wait to start.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Halo! How was your Halloween and your tribute haunt? I've been thinking of you this holiday season and hope you are okay.


----------

